# Solved: Unable to change restricted site settings in Internet Explorer



## Don Martin (Mar 26, 2005)

Some of the sites I am trying to view won't open because it say's something to the effect that "Your Security level will not allow you to open this file". These are common sites and nothing bad.
When I try to change, Tools, Internet Options, Security, Restricted sites, Custom level to change the settings it keeps reverting back to high security. I am the administrator and only name on the computer. 

When I go to administrative tools, .net framework wizard, adjust .net security I still cannot change settings. 

Would like to have control over my computer

Thank you for your help


Windows XP SP2
Zone Alarm
Panda Titanium 2005
Microsoft Antispyware
Pest Patrol
Counter Spy

Dell 8250 Pentium 4 2.8 Gig
1 Gig Memory
128 DDR Radeon 9600 Pro


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

Dang nice computer!  So its restrictiing certin web sites? Or just some random site? If its restricting certin sites try writeing down every site its restricting and put it in the allow area. See if thats helps you out. Also check your web browser and see if its blocking internet explorure. 

big k


----------



## Don Martin (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info bigk, but I cannot change the setting in the restricted sites in internet options, security restricted sites. When I try to change them to a lower security setting, it reverts back high and says I don't have permission to change the settings.


----------



## heyjim (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is a fix, if you click on "Custom Level", then goto Reset to: and choose a level and click reset, that should change it from high to whatever you specify if I remember correctly. Tell me if it works


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Are you using Spybot S&D?. There are some settings in it that will produce the problem you describe.


----------



## wyrmmage (Jul 22, 2005)

perhaps someone has set it so that only those few websites are restricted. Next to the "Restricted Sites" words (when you click on themain red restricted sites button) there is a button that says "Sites.." click on this and see if any of the sites you are having trouble visiting are on the list.


----------



## Don Martin (Mar 26, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been able to respond for awhile as I have been away.

thanks to all of you for the help. Not resolved yet, but I am now able to connect to some of the more important sites that I haven't been able to do before. 

Guess this computer just had its moment.

Again thanks


----------

